# CampinGaz bayonet style stove... obsolete?



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Years ago when my mom decided she was too old for backpacking (she was 65 at the time, 78 now), she gave me all of her camping gear. Yeah, she's way cool. 

In that bunch of stuff, she gave me her old CampinGaz stove with bayonet style cans. That is where you clip the can to the bottom of the stove, and screw a sharp needle (bayonet) into the top of the fuel can (as part of the stove valve/burner mechanism) to open and use. You can't take the can off once punctured for obvious explosive reasons. 

So, reading up on this in a google search, I can't seem to find any of these cans. I'm guessing they weren't safe, and were discontinued. 

Is that true?

Can this stove be converted to thread-on cans? 

I guess it's time to use my REi dividend for a new stove. Grrrr......


----------



## geeze (May 31, 2012)

Have 1 I picked up at a church thrift store. Have 1 part can. And 1 new can and it works. Can find new cans on ebay from time to time but seem expensive.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

pimpbot said:


> I guess it's time to use my REi dividend for a new stove. Grrrr......


Buy a can of beer and make this:

Beer Can Stove? | The Lazy Rando Blog...

You can build a lightweight cooking system with it:

vikapproved | Bikepacking Cooking MK2?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

vikb said:


> Buy a can of beer and make this:
> 
> Beer Can Stove? | The Lazy Rando Blog...
> 
> ...


I made a couple already. I'm not having the best of luck getting good results. I'll take my alcohol stove along anyway as a second burner, but the lack of control over it is a concern for me.

I picked up the MRP one and a gas can on my way home from work today. Now, shopping for light cookware. Some stuff on Amazon is looking pretty decent for the $25 range.

Yeah, I don't know what to do with this thing. I wonder if anybody on fleabay would want it for cheaps?


----------



## Texico (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know about that particular style of Campingaz product, but Campingaz as a whole is no longer available in the US. My friend ran into the same problem when another friend gave her a Campingaz stove that used a differently threaded isopro canister. It's unfortunate that Coleman decided not to sell Campingaz products here anymore.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Texico said:


> I don't know about that particular style of Campingaz product, but Campingaz as a whole is no longer available in the US. My friend ran into the same problem when another friend gave her a Campingaz stove that used a differently threaded isopro canister. It's unfortunate that Coleman decided not to sell Campingaz products here anymore.


Check that thread. I think I read somewhere that a regular commonly found can uses the same connector. I think they use Butane or a Butane/Propane mix. If you have the old threaded can, it wouldn't be too tough to figure out if it will work or not.

Yeah, too bad about this. That stove was awesome, and it had a whole nestled aluminum cookware kit that went along with it. I hate to pitch the stove in the junk pile, but I don't feel good about selling a potentially dangerous piece of gear with no available fuel, unless somebody wants to use it purely for a decoration.

I can fit the new MSR stove inside the CampinGaz stacked pots, along with a knifespork, a lighter and a dishrag to keep it all from rattling around, and still stick my alcohol stove on top inside the bag. I'll bet I can get the tiny bottle of camping dishsoap in there too.

Heh, btw, I tried out one of those prepackaged freeze dried Chili Mac packets from REi (I got a bunch of assorted camp food on sale this last weekend) last night, cooked on my camping stove. I thought it would be borderline barely edible, but it was actually pretty dang good. I could look forward to that after a day of pedaling, slogging a 40 pound loaded hardtail 40 miles over 4000 feet of climbing.

Anyway, I'm still testing stuff out... to figure out what works, and what doesn't.


----------



## Texico (Feb 23, 2009)

pimpbot said:


> Check that thread. I think I read somewhere that a regular commonly found can uses the same connector. I think they use Butane or a Butane/Propane mix. If you have the old threaded can, it wouldn't be too tough to figure out if it will work or not.


Yeah we tested the MSR, Snow Peak, and Jetboil isobutane/propane fuel mix canisters and none worked (but I already knew that they all have identical threads anyway). There might be a canister of which I am not aware that could possibly fit, but I know nothing at the local REI will work with this particular Campingaz stove.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Texico said:


> Yeah we tested the MSR, Snow Peak, and Jetboil isobutane/propane fuel mix canisters and none worked (but I already knew that they all have identical threads anyway). There might be a canister of which I am not aware that could possibly fit, but I know nothing at the local REI will work with this particular Campingaz stove.


Meh, with new Butane can stoves going for ten bucks, I'm not sure how much time or hassle I would invest in the CampinGaz Stove, unless you want to do it for retro-cool factor.

Amazon.com : Etekcity® Portable Outdoor Picnic Backpacking Canister Camp Stove with Carry Case, Piezo Ignition 4.8oz : Sports & Outdoors









Heck, the stove is almost as cheap as the fuel cans.


----------

